# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG ra mắt 'dế' một phím nhiều chức năng

## bell.lina

Đầu tháng 10 này, LG công bố mẫu di động cảm ứng mới GD510 Pop kế thừa model giá thấp Cookie KP500 đi trước, máy sở hữu nắp pin năng lượng mặt trời.
 LG Pop có phím bấm một chức năng.
Em Pop này được LG cải thiện nhiều về thiết kế, nhìn model trông cao cấp hơn KP500 nhỉ?[IMG]http://www.*******/forum/main/images/smilies/yahoo/9.gif[/IMG]
Mặt trước của máy ngoài màn hình rộng chỉ có một phím bấm duy nhất và nằm chếch sang cạnh phải. LG cho biết, nút bấm của GD510 cho phép đi vào nhiều chức năng khác nhau bằng cách phân biệt màu sắc. Người dùng có thể gọi ngắt cuộc gọi, vào Menu hay hủy bỏ.

Pop có bộ khung nhôm chắc chắn, đường viền mép màn hình rộng chỉ 4,8 mm, màn hình cảm ứng WQVGA của máy rộng 3 inch, độ phân giải 240 x 400 pixel, đáng chú ý model này có bộ nhớ 8 GB, camera 3 Megapixel.

Máy không có khe cắm thẻ nhớ, tuy nhiên bề mặt sau đặc biệt với tấm pin năng lượng mặt trời. Người dùng có thể chọn lựa nắp pin thường hoặc nắp đậy đặc biệt này. Máy sẽ xuất hiện vào giữa tháng 10 này, hiện chưa có giá bán chính thức.

_Cùng ngắm em Pop mới này nào![IMG]http://www.*******/forum/main/images/smilies/yahoo/65.gif[/IMG]._

----------


## hoangkiso

Bộ khung của chiếc điện thoại này được làm từ nhôm. Gờ màn hình được thiết kế mỏng chỉ 4,8 mm, lấy cảm hứng từ những chiếc TV cao cấp của hãng. Màn hình của máy rộng 3 inch, độ phân giải WQVGA (240 x 400 pixel). LG GD510 Pop cũng sở hữu bộ nhớ trong có dung lượng lên tới 8 GB cùng camera có độ phân giải 3 megapixel.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Đó là chiếc điện thoại thời trang mang tên GD510 Pop vừa được hãng điện tử Hàn Quốc LG trình làng. Đây là chú dế siêu mỏng với màn hình cảm ứng 3 inh và sự khác biệt ở chú dế này đó là chỉ có duy nhất một phím bấm. Nút bấm duy nhất của GD510 cho phép người dùng đi vào nhiều chức năng khác nhau bằng cách phân biệt màu sắc. Nó vừa có thể dùng để thực hiện hoặc kết thúc cuộc gọi, vừa có thể hoạt động như phím Menu hoặc Cancel.
GD510 Pop kế thừa model giá thấp Cookie KP500 đi trước, máy sở hữu nắp pin năng lượng mặt trời, được cải thiện đáng kể về thiết. Model này sở hữu bộ khung nhôm chắc chắn, gờ màn hình của máy mỏng chỉ 4,8 mm, màn hình cảm ứng WQVGA rộng 3 inch, độ phân giải 240 x 400 pixel. LG GD510 Pop sở hữu bộ nhớ trong có dung lượng lên tới 8 GB cùng camera có độ phân giải 3 megapixel.

----------


## truongtuongtu

Clip Review của em này! Các bác coi tạm, cũng không đc chi tiết lắm
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/53ZoCjFQ6PE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/53ZoCjFQ6PE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## wekhanh

em này sản xuất bảo vệ môi trường lắm nhé, ngoài pin mặt trời ra còn có vỏ hộp bằng giấy tái chế, mực in làm từ đậu nành nữa.

----------


## duongland88

mà em này dùng pin mặt trời thì tiết kiệm năng lượng rồi, nhưng vào những hôm trời không có ánh nắng mặt trời thì làm thế nào bạn.

----------


## kothemyeuz

hầy....dùng cả 2 cách sạc mà bác! vừa có thể sạc bằng năng lượng mặt trời, vừa có thể sạc bằng điện như thường mà. ^^

----------


## viet nam

nhưng em này đã có cảm ứng rồi thì một phím dùng để làm gì vậy?

----------


## skyxd88

​

----------


## toan102

​ 

​---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
nhận xét về em này nhé:
rộng 3 inch, màn hình WQVGA kéo dài gần như đến các cạnh vói các đường biên khung hẹp chỉ có 4,8mm cho các ảnh không bị gián đoạn. Kiểu dáng LG GD510 chỉ một nút duy nhất trên bề mặt có chức năng như là menu, kết thúc, hủy bỏ... tùy thuộc vào chế độ của điện thoại. Một đường bao xung quanh nút hoặc xanh hoặc đỏ để chỉ chức năng của điện thoại. Vỏ LG GD510 được mạ nhôm làm cho chiếc điện thoại này trông sang trọng và vững chắc hơn.

----------


## vietshiro

màn hình em này rộng vậy thì sử dụng chức năng nào cũng thích nhưng em này bộ nhớ lớn không vì em này mà xem phim thì hay phải biết

----------

